# Help me



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

My beta fish is acting up, first time owner and ive had him for a year. recently hes been going up to the top for air a whole lot at what i calll top speed. seems freaked out
doing what i said or lays at the bottum, just started the other day. was using normal tap water and callled petsmart and they said i needed to dechlorinate the water, i did so last night and there is no change. is there something else that I should try?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi betaguy, I'm sorry your fish isn't feeling well. 

Please fill out and many of these questions as possible so we can get a better idea of what's going on.

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Please fill out and many of these questions as possible so we can get a better idea of what's going on. 
which question? are his gills permanetly damaged, assuming that is what is wrong with him.are does makeing the change now help? here we've been in the 90s and today and yesterday the temperatures have been around 50 outside. I did everything in line with care of tank and feeding, just the water be chlorinated was never mentioned to me. he's never made the bubbles some of you are talking about that is supposed to mean he is happy. never been much of an active guy. feed him probably 10 pellets a day, sounds like more than is suggested by the people on this site. just doing what petsmart told me


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

oh ya and he is also not eating.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. The questions she posted underneath her post. Here are some simpler ones that will help cut to the chase since I don't think you test the water, etc.

What size tank is he in?
How often do you change his water, and what %?

We can start with those.
First rule of thumb when owning a betta.. don't listen to Petsmart or Petco employees.. they know the basics of general fish care, but normally not specifics. 
Bettas need a variety of food, pellets and high protein flakes are the bases, frozen bloodworms/brine shrimp are really healthy for them as well. Since you have pellets, the best feeding would be 2-3 pellets in the morning, 2-3 pellets in the evening. If you are home during the day, instead of the 3rd pellets on other feedings, you can feed 1-2 during the day. Over feeding can cause Swim Bladder Disorder which will make it so he can't swim or stay upright. It will also lead to constipation and other such ailments. Pretty much, it will hurt him and he may not be eating all 10, in which case the waste will be dirtying up the water.

He may have ammonia burning, which is caused by build up in your tank. Only way to prevent is weekly water changes and using the dechlorinator, which you now have.

Fluctuations in temperature that happen rapidly or even semi quickly will cause him to go into shock. A heater would help, a mini would be fine if he is in a 1-3 gal. 

It sounds like it could be a combination of a few things, so once we establish your water cleaning schedule, and a new feeding schedule, we should see an improvement if it isn't anything internal. His not eating could be a result of the temp, or ammonia or because naturally, bettas in the wild will fast so they can digest their food.. he may just be not wanting to eat to clear up his system.

Good luck to you and your little guy.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

now the questions are there... 1. Lee's large betta keeper (no size). 2. the water has been out for 1 week before i change the water, room tomerature, our ac is at 76. 3. no filter 4. holes in the lid 5. not heated 6. no tank mates 7. top fin's betta bits 8. once a day 10 bits. 9. once every 3 weeks about. 10. I perform a complete water change (the old water is dirty i believe) 11. i havent been adding additives until the other day when i added 2.5ml of top fin betta water conditioner. 12. I have not tester my water(missouri is supposed to have some of the best tap water). 13. He is not colorful. hes belly seems transparent. 14. he was lazy now hes stresssed. 15. i noticed mid day yesterday. 16. 17. 18. he was an adult when i bought him and have approximately had him 1 year


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I know the keeper, it's a good size, I am thinking 1-2gal. You will want to do 1 50% and 1 100% water change per week, using the additive. If you can buy a thermometer, you will be able to keep an eye on the temp, and if needed, can use towels and/or move the tank to a warmer location in the house to keep him warm. But it's always idea to have a heater. The mini's range in the $12 dept.

The drop in temp, the new change to the water, being bloated could cause his coloring to fade. The transparent stomach.. do you mean it turned a lighter brown-ish copper color? If so, that could be a sign of eating too much.

Don't feed him for the next two days, do the weekly water changes and see if you can get his temp up to 76-82* that would be idea. If you can post pictures, that will help varify that it is something due to water quality and temp rather then parasitic or virus.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

i only added 2.5ml, it said 5ml for every gallon, should i add more? i thought it looked more like a half gallon, ill try to post some pics.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

10 pellets sounds like a lot to me! He might be lethargic from his cold water or having his water changed once every 3 weeks (which isn't good). Those betta keepers are .5 gals.... ><' 
You need to be doing at least 100% every other day with those. I recommend upgrading him to at least a 1-2 gal tank. The users on here recommend 2.5, but I know some people can't afford it. He'll also need a heater.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Woops, looked it up, the Lee's. For some reason was thinking a kritter keeper, which the large is 1+ gals. Yeah, definitely what Gnats said.. 100% every other day would be idea.. you are doing the right dosage for a half gallon. Walmart sells gallons with a lid and light for $10-12. Would make a big difference.

What area in MO? From the temps it sounds like the southern part.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

St. Louis


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah cool =) Gotta love those last tries for summer heat.. shouldn't be back up that high anymore. I hope anyways. So definitely at least get a thermometer to keep an eye on his water temp. They only run about $2 and worth it.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

He's got some torn fins there. Do a 100% water change now and add dechlorinator (which you should be adding every time you do a water change) and do 100% water changes every other day from now on.  He should heal on his own with clean water. ^^


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

how can you tell they are torn?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

what makes them torn? ive got a plastic plant that isnt in there at the moment, should i leave it out?


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

You can see in the pic they are on his anal fin


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

the bottum is all supoosed to be one part? not three? i feel as though i bought him that way.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

how should i go about the water change? i feel like despite the water being clean, the rocks have debris in them that dirties it up right away, how do i also clean the rocks?
do i need to mix the dechlorinate in the water or do i just let it go and it does the job. should i just fill 2.5 ml and put in there and put him in or is there a waiting period?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Just keep swishing water in the container and rinsing until there is no more debris coming out from the gravel. fill the tank and add the dechlor- there should be instructions on the back of how much to add. Wait 10-15 min, then slowly accumulate him to the new water.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

since the fish is located near the replacement water will he be ready to be put in right away?


----------



## MinibotLove (Sep 8, 2011)

When I do a water change on a smaller bowl like that (my QT tank) I dump the water, fill it part way with the hottest water from my tap (which is scalding >.< You may want to boil your own) and stir, then drain, rinse and repeat until I stop seeing flakes of poop or uneaten food coming loose from the rocks before I fill it with fresh water.


----------



## MinibotLove (Sep 8, 2011)

betaguy said:


> since the fish is located near the replacement water will he be ready to be put in right away?


If it's room temp, then yes, otherwise I'd put him in a ziplock baggie with some old water and let him bob for an hour to adjust to the new temperature.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok. so heres our plan as i believe. Tom. i will transfer him to the betta container i bought him in and will pour out the water and repeatedly rinse it with hot water until "debris" is no longer coming out. I will not feed him tom. i will add 2.5 ml of the dechlor-. then fill it up 3/4 of the way up add the plant. put him in a plastic bag acclimate him for 15 minutes then release him into the now clean enviornment. repeat this process every two days?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

I believe we own a fish bowl but i was told betta fish are known to jump out of them so i boguth the .5 gal. worth switch? is it allright to use marbles over rocks to make it much more efficiant cleaning process?? where is a good place for him in the house? i currently have him in the kitchen.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

A warm moist place is best for them and the labyrinth organ they use to get oxygen from the air, hence why he comes to the surface. If you are concerned about jumping you can place a CD case over the top of the bowl, a piece of paper, etc. Since he is ill he probably won't be jumping anywhere. Good luck! Just keep up water changes, regular water from your tap plus dechlorinator is fine, you don't need to buy special water for him.

Marbles are ok, yes. The way I clean my smaller tanks is by putting the betta in a cup and then letting hot water run through the tank and gravel, swishing it around until there is no more uneaten food or poop left in, and then restock it.

If your plastic plant is sharp enough to snag pantyhose its sharp enough to tear his fins and should be removed. The type of gravel you have can also be sharp sometimes and damage their fins or scales so look for that, marbles are round and might be better.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

betaguy said:


> Ok. so heres our plan as i believe. Tom. i will transfer him to the betta container i bought him in and will pour out the water and repeatedly rinse it with hot water until "debris" is no longer coming out. I will not feed him tom. i will add 2.5 ml of the dechlor-. then fill it up 3/4 of the way up add the plant. put him in a plastic bag acclimate him for 15 minutes then release him into the now clean enviornment. repeat this process every two days?


You pretty much got it.. except you're giving him such little space, not even half a gallon. I would use the bowl if it is bigger.. just clean with hot water (no soap). If you can, if you have the lid.. then float him in the cup he will be in during the replacement. Much less stressful then moving him to a bag.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

just got home hes a goner...


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

if i choose to try again with the small container, should i got a female since they are smaller?


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

he looks like a big boy!! or maybe its just the pic


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Please don't Get a new one if you are going to keep it in the .5 gallon tank it's whole life, I recommend getting a 2.5 gallon tank or 5 gallon tank with a filter for a Betta if you are going to get one


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

was planning on a 2 gal


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

So sorry for your loss Betaguy. I recommend a larger container also, mine has a 5 gallon tank and I change the water once a week


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

betaguy said:


> My beta fish is acting up, first time owner and ive had him for a year.
> 
> was using normal tap water and callled petsmart and they said i needed to dechlorinate the water, i did so last night and there is no change. is there something else that I should try?


:shock: you never de-chlorinated your water for a whole year? wow !! ..

*edit* oh .. went back to read the last page .. sorrie for your loss D= .. maybe it was chlorine poisoning .. make sure to add de-chlorinator to all water for fish


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

Im sorry for your loss...:-(


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

is a filter required in your opinion teasell?


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

A filter isnt required, but you wouldnt have to do as many water changes, also the bigger the tank, generally the less water changes, I find it alot easier cleaning my 5 gallons than my smaller ones because you can just use a gravel vacuum to clean the gravel and take out water. fish stays in the tank. I currently have one un-filtered tank and it gets icky alot faster. I would really recommend you do alot of reading up on bettas before getting a new one. you would be suprised at how much work bettas really are. Everyone is helpful on here so dont be afraid to ask for help or ask questions. Im sorry for you loss.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

i think a vacuum would help, so then i dont have to take out the bottum and such, for a 5 gallon change would it be 50% a week and a 100% every once in a while?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Also bad, got a thermometer and turns out my betta lived in dechlorinated water and 72 degree water for a year, i guess i had a strong lettle fella.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

_Betaguy, I do a 100% water change once a week on my 5 gallon tank. Right now I am having to do more as my Ghost did some tailbiting and I want him to heal up fast without any complications._

_Clean water is a must with any kind of fish. Look at it this way would you want to swim around in your pee and poop. Sounds gross doesn't it. Our fish are kind of stuck if we don't do these clean ups for them._

_I do have a filter it helps to keep the tank cleaner but regular clean ups are for the health and happiness of our finny friends_


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

whats your process for a 100% water change? what do you do with the fish while you go through the process?


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

My process is I cup Ghost in the cup he came in from Petsmart. Then I use my gravel filter syphon thing and syphon all the water out into a bucket in which I place his plant and his filter. Then if I am doing a complete cleanup I take all the gravel and puor into a colander same with the marbles I have in my tank alsI then take a paer towel and clean off any algae that may be on the tank, I then rinse, rinse and rinse the tank with hot, hot water. Then I take some white vinegar and pour it over the gravel and marbles, I then rinse, rinse, rinse alot, in as hot of water as I can stand while I stir the gravel and marbles up.

Then I put the aquarium tank back on it's table. Place gravel and marbles back in the tank. Place plant back in it's corner. Then I place a smallish plate on the bottom of the tank, This help to keep the water from moving the gravel , marbles and plant. I then fill with my preconditioned water...I use Seachem Prime. I fill to about one inch from top of tank I then take the bio bag from my filter and swish it aeound in the water I removed from the tank and then I place back in filter then put the filter back into tank also the heater. Then I float Ghost for maybe a half hour or so in his cup in the cleaned tank, then release him, The happy part for him, He hates his cup.

Hope this helps.....:lol:


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks very much that helps a lot, you have no clue, i keep stopping by garage sales to see if i can find a five or so gallon tank


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

You might try Petco as sometimes they have these fabulous tank sales last week they price them at if I remember it right $1 pergallon. Also Petsmart has some less expensive Top Fin tanks. I got a ten gallon tank there not to long ago for like $25 and came with hood and filter.....Check Craig's list too and Free Cylce


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

What is free cycle? are you saying petco can 5 gallon tanks for $5?


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Google Freecycle It's USA wide and run thru yahoo groups. Everything is free but requires pickup...

I'm not sure that they include 5 gallon tanks but a 5 gallon tank at Petco is under $15


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

My bettas each happily live in 2.5 gallons. The minibow tank is what I use... it comes with a filter!
Its been record-breaking heat this summer (where I live, its been the hottest summer we've ever had!!) I can't keep the light on because it overheats the tank, and I don't need a heater either.
Make sure to buy a thermometer. Don't feed your fish too much... mine get flakes in the morning and three pellets at night. 
I clean my tanks 50% each week and 100% every month. When I'm cleaning their tanks, I put them in 1/2 gallons. XD


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Kestral can you post a picture of Dante That red white and cold sounds gorgeous


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry about your little guy, Beta..


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Teasell, was just reading through what u said again, noticed you sai that u scoop ghost out with cup, is there a reason you dont use a net and doesnt the volume of your arm overflow the tank?


----------



## Kestral (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, posting pic...










Sorry 'bout the bad picture... he was darting around a lot.


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Biggest reason is he hates the net and will do his best to escape it. i think it scares him. So what I do is put his cup in the water somewhat behind him then put my other hand (make sure it's clean first snd well rinsed hot water again). Then gently sort of push him into swimming in the direction of the cup. Less traumatic for both of us...


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

_Kestral, he's pretty, pretty love his colors..._


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

is that ghost in your avatar?


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Yup that's Ghostie isn't he purty. He got a new ornament for his tank today. A bridge that he can swim under he's exploring it right now. Not happy I put my hand into his domain again. He'll hate me tomorrow when I do a partial water change at least he gets to stay in the tank for that...


----------



## jackyjames418 (Sep 16, 2011)

*help help*

Housing 
What size is your tank? 10 gal
What temperature is your tank? between 74 and 76
Does your tank have a filter? yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? yes
Is your tank heated? no
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? one sucker fish 

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? used pellets-no more. now flakes and blood worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day now

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? went too long, never thought to clean the rocks when changing water cuz it was still so clear and clean, but now i feel there was fecal matter sunk in. slowly did two 25% change, then a 50 then today broke it down
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?
added the aquarium salt, the start rite with aloe
Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? yes

Ammonia: ran out of strips
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate:0
pH:7.5
Hardness:120
Alkalinity: 120

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? faded color, fat belly, heavy breathing, fin rot. 
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? sinks to bottom, still wanting to eat, 
When did you start noticing the symptoms? about a month ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? yes, water changes and tetracycline, 2 rounds of treatment
Does your fish have any history of being ill? no, never
How old is your fish (approximately)? 3 yrs
i am brand new to this site, been looking up stuff all month. not sure how to post a new post. dont know how to use this site, but i am trying, im too worried about my baby "Paisley" he is my companion and he is very friendly and loving to me and used to like to play and follow my finger and even wave at me and swim in a funny circle when i would walk by and peek in on him. he sure was somethin! now he is makin me sad cuz i know something is not right. but, honestly, i feel i have tried everything. i still am not sure what he has or if he will get better. please, help, anyone out there? my camera was stolen so i cant even send a pic. and i have a new computer and dont know how to get my phone pics on. i know he has fin rot, i treated but its been 2 weeks and no new fins. does he have droopsy or/and lots of other stuff?


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi JackyJames418 I don't know what to tell you but water changes are a good start

To post a new thred to the diseses and emergencies threds go to that page and up on the toppish left hand side you will see a buttom that says post new thread. I'm new too about a month and a half and it is tough being the new member
Hope Paisley gets better soon. Hopefull someone that knows more then I do will stop in here and either move you to the Proper spot or give you some good advice....


----------



## jackyjames418 (Sep 16, 2011)

oh my gosh, thank you so much


----------



## teasell (Aug 10, 2011)

Hope you get some help. I can imagine you feel pretty helpless at the moment. I know I would


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Jacky, above where all the mini threads are on the left (semi-close to the top) there will be an option that says "newthread". I would post that in the emergencies and disease topic to get more responses. Most won't come to this one anymore since it's another's topic that is a little old. (No offense betaguy! but it was handled already)

What type of sucker fish? A plecostomus? If so you will need to move him into a larger tank as they get rather large and a 10 gal will end most likely end up killing him at some point. His body may stop growing, but his organs and such doesn't.

You will also need to raise the temp of the tank to a steady 76 at the very least. 78 - 82 would be idea considering they are tropical fish.

Pellets are a good staple, so don't discontinue pellets altogether. Blood worms, frozen or FD? If FD make sure you don't feed daily, and presoak them because they will bloat once the fish eats it. (As well as it doesn't have all the same nutrients as frozen/live) And once he is healthy, feed 2-3 times a day, small amounts each time. It is more beneficial for them then 1 large meal. IE 2 pellets 3 times a day, every so often use flakes instead for a meal or two, and frozen. FD foods once or twice a week as a treat).

Is your tank cycled? Unsure how many water changes/%s for a 10 gallon, but many people on here have them and can tell you better then me. But if he has fin rot, then most likely you will need to be doing more then you had been doing, or it happened when you slacked some.

As for him being sick...
Could be a number of things. Best thing to do is take him out of the AQ salt, that will make bloating/drospy worse. AQ salt is good for the fin rot, but you need to address the bloating and breathing issue first.

Go and get Epsom salt, which you can find at most any store with a pharmacy. Such as Walmart, Walgreens, etc. It is used for humans, but has same affect on bettas.

Since he seems to of had problems for a while now, I would go ahead and move him to a QT - a 1 gal tank or some sort of small container. Can be a tupperware bowl, as long as it is soap free. Put in like temp water with your regular water conditioner, 2 teaspoons of the Epsom salt per gallon and cover with seran wrap with small holes poked on top. (That will help keep the heat and humidity in there to help him breathe) I would only fill the container with about 4 inches of water so he does not have to swim so much to breathe. You will want to do daily 100% water changes, adding in the salt and meds each time. Should do for 10 days, and hopefully you will see improvement before that.
The best way to get the accurate measurements when using a small container is to use an empty and clean milk gallon jug or the gallon water jug (using tap water only though) and mix in the salt and conditioner and when you do his water changes, just use the premix. Saves time when doing the changes as well. Just keep the jug by the container to keep the temp the same.

Also fast him for a couple of days to try to rid of the bloating. If he is constipated, the Epsom salt will work to help with that. 

I am so sorry to hear your guy is sick =( I hope he pulls through. Just be aware that he is up there in years and he may become stressed. Welcome to the forum and I hope to hear good news from you soon. Best wishes.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hmm, well I used tap water too and my betta acted the same way, and it killed him. I think it's the tap water, but I could be wrong. Make sure you use conditioner too! I hope he gets better! Good luck!


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

He had already passed =( But if talking to the new poster, then my next response still applies.
Tap water is the best water to use for the most part on them. As long as it is conditioned to remove the various chlorines then it is safe. Bottled water is lacking in the beneficial properties and in the long run not the healthiest choice for our finned friends.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Curently looking for at least a 2 gallon tank for my next try, what do i look for in trying to find a healthy betta at the pet store?


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

if your looking for a healthy betta .. and not saving a sick betta .. make sure he's one who's fins and tail don't have black tips and isn't torn or ripped or missing .. also one that's not floating at the top .. or still at the bottom .. with his fins clamped .. 

he will have beautiful colors .. not dull or fading colors (it'll be difficult to tell what color he is if he's in that blue medicated water .. what i do to see his color better is to hold him upwards towards the store lights .. and look at him from under the cup to see his colors) .. and his front swimming fins will be constantly fluttering .. even if he's sitting still in the water .. those fins will still be fluttering .. (except if he's sleeping they will be more still .. but will wave once in a while) .. sick bettas will clamp these fins to their body

he will react to you picking up the cup .. and when you set him back down he will react to his neighbors .. usually wiggle dancing or flareing at them.. he should be in relatively clean water with no excess waste or food in it ..


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Not buying the betta today, but going to petsmart to buy hopefully a 3-5 gallon tank, and the decoration, pebbles and such. No filter. Also intend on getting a therm. and a heater. What am i looking for in aheater and therm.which heater should i purchase for that size tank? going to get all this ready and make sure the temperature is correct before addng the betta. Want everything to go as smoothly as possible.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

for a thermometer .. don't get those stick to the side of the tank kind ... get one that actually goes in side the tank and is stuck to the wall with a magnet or suction cup ..

as for heater .. i'd go with one that you can adjust the temperature as those seem to work more reliably then the one's that are at a set temp .. for a 3-5g tank .. find one that's 5w (for 3g) 10w-15w (for 5g) ..

do not do not get that zoo med round disk heater thing .. it's awful .. it heats up water to like 90 .. and doesn't shut of when it's suppose to


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Be back shortly


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

good luck !!

and keep us posted on ur haul !!


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

ok,
Purchases have been made. Well porportioned 2.5 gallon tank, a heater of 10w(sadly its preset, only one with a wat lower than 50), thermometer that sticks to the inside, a nice bridge that is very smooth on the inside, two plastic plants that i thought weren't sharp or prickly. This should work out very well.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yay! I'm sure your betta will be very happy.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds great! Add in the water, the water conditioner you have already and it will be all set for a fish! Just keep an eye on the preset heaters, they can either not heat enough, or too much. So keep an eye on it. Can't wait to see pics of it and when you get your new guy!


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

*The Tank*

A few coments and questions: The green plant has a lot of bubbles, you cant tell from the pick but it does, does that matter? With the dechlorinate, do i just add it? is there mixing involved or just pour? last of all... HOW DOES IT LOOK?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks awesome!  
The bubbles will go away. I think it's from the gravel, but there's no need to worry  
Make sure you read the directions on the dechlor. and add the proper amount. If you need help, just tell us what it says to do and we can help you.  
Add the heater too! See how much the water heats up, just so you know how hot it gets.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

just put it in, it says to have it totally submerged, but by doing so a bit of the wire at the top of the heater is in the water, is this ok?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yup! Sounds right! ^^ You can actually have the top exposed if you're worried about it, it'll still heat up just fine.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

how long would u expect a heater to last until i get a replacement?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

at waly-world u an gt a starter tank kit (10 gal) for 30$-40$.....im 15 and i know that.... omg...sometimes the most expensive isnt the best.... u shld go to garage sells b cuz i have had 3 diff 10 gal tanks from garage selling... i reccomend u search stuff onn google and bing.... and that u go to walmart and get the best ornaments and tank u can afford w/out being rediculous. filters r like 30 $ for a good 1... air pumps...maybe 10 $ ... u shld search ebay for some cheap tanks or something.... GOOD LUCK!and research his illness on google or bing...or ask.com... its hard to definately find out for sure wat is up with ur fish...have a great time with ur fish i hope it gets better...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Mmm depends really. Usually they last a year or two. I've had one of mine for almost 5 years now...still works, lol. xD I've had one break on me too.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Well, the heater is in, its supposed to make water 78F, but its doing what it said, where it gets to desired temperature then turns off and on to maintain it. It's doing that but the thermometer read 72 still, i stuck in another to make sure and it reads 73... so aggravating


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*Where do u buy the cheapest heater and how much is it!?!?*


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

what?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I said: *Where can i buy a cheap heater, and how much will it cost.*


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

i got mine at the petsmart for $21


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*Okay dokie! thank you very much. How much did your tank cost ? jw.*


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

$15


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

for like 30 if you go to walmart(if u plan to get a bigger tank eventually) 30$ for a starter kit... 
i aklmost bought one but i got some stuff for my othr fish instead.. 
Find out what was rong w/ur fish??


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

The heater may take a while to heat up, just leave it in overnight and don't worry.  When will you be getting your new boy/girl? :3


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Was planning on tom. after school


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

The instruction suggest that with a flow in the water it may not get to all the water, is that a concern with a 2.5 gallon tank?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

without*


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Not at all. It's more of a problem with 5+ gallons.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

unless the temperature reads wrong its still 74 and the system is on for tops of 2 minutes then is off for upwards of 15.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

hey...don't stress buddy. my fish r in 71^ water... i need to get a heater, they are fat and healthy!!!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

No worries.  74 isn't that bad. 
But that's why most ppl recommend the kind that you can adjust so that you get the heat to where you want it.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> hey...don't stress buddy. my fish r in 71^ water... i need to get a heater, they are fat and healthy!!!


You asked earlier.. his fish didn't make it.
And you will need a heater.. they are "fine" for a bit, but in water that cold, it WILL catch up to them. They will become lethargic among other problems.


Anyways... Betaguy! Great tank! Heaters usually take a little while to heat up the tank since any sudden temp change can harm them. So the heater is assuming there is a fish in the tank with it and going slowly. But do what you are doing and continue to monitor it. Once it reaches 76-78 it will be ready for a new guy.
I'm happy that through the sadness of the passing of the other, you have found a bright side. Wish you the best, any questions, just ask! And obviously, want to see your new friend when you bring him home! :-D


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

ya, granted the people at petsmart should of known what they are talking about, and rather than giving bad info just could of said they dont know, but i should of also done the research. I think people assume that they know what they are talking about considering it's their job to know.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

That's why chain petstores are such a big problem. They just hire mass amounts of employees who have no idea what the difference is between a rabbit and a ferret, a goldfish and a glofish, or a snake and a turtle! D:


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You may get lucky and meet someone who really knows their stuff.. otherwise best to just assume they don't know everything about every fish other then some of the basics that they pick up. I assume just anyone can apply and work for their animal depts, and just as long as they know that fish live in water, can get hired. 
A lot are well meaning, but they may not spend the time learning about each type of fish, and bettas always had the "meh" mentality when it comes to care from all the years past of myths. Not a lot of people think there is much more to them other then being the pit bulls of the fish world that need separating and can be "chained on a short leash" IE small container.

I live south east of you a bit, closer to nowhere.. so I don't have a Petco or Petsmart (my wallet his happy about that!) So I go through ordering online or a couple LFS that are iffy at best most of the time. I had to study about them because I had no one to ask. I only really ever had/bred other tropicals and cichlids over the last 16 yrs, bettas are still relatively new to me.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

He is a fiesty little feller, acclimating him to the water from his cup i got him in. His name: Miami Ice-after the horse who won me $50 at the track... hes cost me $50, hahah


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

post pictures soon !!


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

All white with a blush color on his tail, perhaps some stress stripes, but did everything the earlier post said about looking for a healthy betta. question!!! what is the least stressful way to get him out of the sorta grose blue water he is in now for the switch?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Will do hatsune.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i try to dump the water out mostly .. and try to get most of the yucky stuff out .. then when there's a little water left .. with a net i then dump the remaining water through with him in the net .. then very quickly put him in his new home ..

if your tank is far from where you do the transfer .. you can take a small container with you .. and fill it with his tank water .. and then put him right in the small container .. then take him to his tank ... and then don't pour him in .. submerse the container under water and let him swim out of the container on his own


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Use your hands. That's less stressful than a net and best way of getting him out of the cup. make sure though that you have his cup floating in the tank (and add some of the new tank water to his cup every 10min.) until his cup gets to around the same temp as the tank water. Then just scoop him out (gently! don't go grabbin at him) and let him go in the tank.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

if you use ur hands .. make sure you wet them first .. in his tank water .. and don't touch him .. cus that could cause his slime coat to weaken .. i've always used net .. since i don't think fishies like to be touched


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

OK. I got 2 party cups out poured about 1/4 of blue water in one, added same amount of tank water and put him back in the tank water in his cup, do this process 3 more times? once its almost clear scoop him out and allow him into the tank, am i correct?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

And i will do what Hatsune said


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*im sorry about your fish.?! how sad... now i really want to gt a heater! aw. :[*


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

*SO PUMPED FOR THE SWITCH*
will most likely watch him for at least an hour before i leave this room hahah. He is listed as a half moon betta male, but i hope you guys can verify.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Woohoo! So happy for you! A big new nice home for a handsome sounding guy! He sounds adorable and like one I fell in love with recently, all white but a brush of black on his tail (starting from body to a little over halfway down and only in the middle). Can't wait to see pictures of Miami-Ice =)


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

aw well this sucks, got a beige wall behind him and when i snap the pics you cant even see him, next time i take him out for a water change ill getcha a pick, sorry. Ill keep resorting back t you guys for advice, cause i insist, there will be a time i will need someone to "help me". thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Awww I wanted to see a pic. :<


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Mother just said its ugly, i beg to differ.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

is it weird for him not to have entered his cave yet?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Nope. He's in a new tank, so he'll prob. just explore for a while. 
Awww that's mean what mom said. :<


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

haha, im not too worried about it, also am looking at pics and think that it* could bea girl, small and a lot less flashy.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hmm. Girls have smaller ventral fins (below the belly) and usually more stubby looking caudal fins (tail fin) too.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

We really liked a betta that was pretty darn big. He was a grey color, and a little bit in fron of the tail he turn blue. he was a crown tail with white and blue spikes, if that is the correct word for them. I would have chosen him but he wasnt as mobile as the one ive got. his front fins were not moving too much and fins seemed a bit clamped to his body, not too bad though. Would have chosen him but i really liked this boy/girl and i wanted to give myself the best chance of success due to me being a beginner. Kinda funky though, its never been there before, but petsmart had a divided 3 gallon for the one i was talking about and a nice marble one. They were obviously the best looking. You ever see petsmart do that?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Nope. :< I've seen them have those "tanks" that are .5 gal with a divider... .25 gal for each fish?! NOOOO. 

My LFS had a male in a huuuggeee tank with all the mollys though. He looked happy. And they keep all the females together in a sorority tank.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

i had the flash on trying to get a pic for you guys, he freaked and now when i come near his tank he goes and hides, hopefully he warms up to the hand that feeds him.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

most of my bettas are camera shy (nimbus my new baby seems to be the only one not afraid of the camera) .. when they see me coming with a camera they swim and hide ..


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Daww. cute. 
He's just getting settled into his new home. He might take up to a week to warm up to you, but he'll come around.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Gently tap the top part of his tank when you go to feed him. Not the glass part, but the tip top. He'll start associating you with food and he will really warm up to you quickly! He'll come out and "dance" for you every time he sees you enter in the room =)


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

haha thats smart, like the pavlov's dog.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup =) 
It's funny sometimes how they react to it. Normally they rush up, sometimes though they don't. Had a scare earlier, I went to feed Xander who is usually always ready to eat and comes at me flaring when he sees me but this morning I tapped and tapped, turned his tank a little. Did everything short of tearing it apart when he finally popped his head out of his cave and just stared at me (his tank is pretty well planted and he likes to lay among the broad leaves. It has a hole in the top about an inch long, half an inch wide, thought maybe he somehow jumped.) I tapped the top again and he swam as fast as he could to the surface lol. Guess he was still sleeping from the night in there (there is a small air pocket in the cave I believe and he uses that sometimes) and didn't want to "get out of bed". But, when he heard the tap he realized it was meal time! If you feed them in a certain spot each time they will learn to go there too. All I have to do it put m y finger tip close to the water in their spot and if they are out and about swimming, they'll see it and come rushing.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*That is the coolest thing ever im totally gonna try that!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol great! You can also play with them and their food... stab a blood worm (If using a freeze dried one, soak it in tank water first, then stab it with a tooth pick or use tweezers) and put it just on top of the water. If you can get him to eat it from that, you can always start moving it up a little at a time and eventually you may be able to get him to jump out of the water half an inch or so to get it lol. Or make him chase it, that helps relieve boredom for you and the fish lol =)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*lmao...thats great.... i luv fish they are too funny!! so are you! lol...sounds dandy ill try it lol!?!*


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

He seems so happy, no bubble nest though, my glass cover has no holes so i just leave a slit open on the backend and there is condensation on inside allright?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Condensation is fine. Humidity will help his labyrinth organ out. It took Xander over a month to make his first bubble nest for me, and the newest guy only a few days. So each is different, no worries, some make, some don't, and they take their own time.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

mid water change, i have him in his cup while i fill the tank with tap water. just plugged in heater and am waiting to get it up to 76( ar abit higher, but thats what i looked to be earlier). CANT FIND THE CAMERa though!!! sorry, but i will keep looking. Added a turtle to the top of the bridge.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Hehe sounds cute. You can keep an eye on the temp as you fill it if you need to. I do that. I add in luke warm water and watch the thermometer and either turn the faucet cooler or warmer to get it as close to what it normally is as possible. That way you don't have to wait so long to put your guy back in his tank. 1 - 2 degrees either way from his old water won't normally do harm to him. Whatever you believe will cause less stress to him. No Name (aka Zoomie) freaks out when I cup him. He half jumps out each time so I am quicker on his water changes. To me, he can adjust to 1 or 2 degree difference rather then him getting sick/hurt from the stress and jumping.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

making the second water change. while the tank heats up i put him in somewater he was already in in his betta cup. I pulled out the plants to make it easier to get him and now there are white strings in his cup. did i enearth some poop tothe top when i pulled them out? i just want to make sure thats what it is.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Normally poop is brown.. white strings? Do they move at all like little worms? Hard to tell.. but doing the 100% water change will help clean all that up whatever it was.


----------



## Qishi (Sep 26, 2011)

You could also get a water jug and let the water sit in room temperature for a whole day. Just pour it in slowly when you need to do water change. The temperature won't fluctuate that much through that method.


----------



## Trobar (Aug 29, 2011)

I went to the dollar store and bought a 1g pitcher with a lid, precondition the water in it and let it sit until the next water change. I wouldn't use a milk jug, but one from some kind of water would work. We went camping one year and took water in jugs, the water from the milk jugs smelled like spoiled milk after a couple days. My mom went to school for institutional food service and knows how to clean and sterilize anything food related. Out thought was the odors from the milk had seeped into the plastic and this can't be good for anyone or anything.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

i didnt have him in a milk jug. I had the mirror out yesterday and he seemed to be fighting it, but he his tail wasnt 180degrees, probably 120. that means he isnt a hm correct?


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

yea that's correct .. he's a delta probably .. without pictures it's hard to tell =P


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

FIRST BUBBLE NEST!!!!

on a different note, seems like i am going to need an adjustable heater...
its 60degrees here and the heater has it at what seems like 73.

wish i would of listened the first time.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yay!

And yeah, one of the problems pre-set heaters can have. It doesn't seem to be working.. if you have the packaging still, I would return it and look for another.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

i think im getting one of the elites 20w, does the wattage matter? does it hurt to have more wattage or does it only matter when u dont have enough?


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

betaguy said:


> i think im getting one of the elites 20w, does the wattage matter? does it hurt to have more wattage or does it only matter when u dont have enough?


the wattage only affects how fast the water gets heat up, I used the elite submersible heater (25W) for my 1 gallon before i bought my 2.5 gallon tank and it works amazing. So don't worry about over heating your fish. You just need to monitor the water temperature and twist the little knob and wait for the heater to settle and then you won't have to adjust it anymore.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

they didnt carry the one i was looking for, what i ended up with is the top fin 25w. Its really long, i just hope it fits.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

since its more wats, is miami's health at rish of it heating up too much too quickly, shuld i get a cup of water of what he is in now and put him in that while i get it to the correct temperature?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

betaguy said:


> anyone?


I used the 25wattage for my 1 gallon before so no worries there. But yes you should float him on top so he can get used to the new temperature. Plus you should slowly pour a little bit of water so he can get used to the new water chemistry too


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

much appreciated.


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

ahhh, i got the new heater and its working great. i pulled out the fish had him in his cup and then acclimated him for an hour put him in and he seemed fine. this morning he hasnt moved all day and is just sitting at top. one of his fins on the side seem to be gone. what do i do?


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

are you certin its gon maby the light caght it some way and it appered gone check agen 
if it is gone you should se if anything in the tank could do that because eaven if it was tailbiting the dont bite there whole tails off


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

also its okay if he is sitting at the top as long as he is not belly up 
he is problly just getting used to the tank remember the more you change the little things/big things the more stress ful it is for him 
just watch him to make shour he isent too stressed


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

nope, not there, his right pectoral fin is gone. Everything in hes tank have been fine before and all his other fins are just like they were except clamped. i think they are clamped. did i need to acclimate him longer?


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

betaguy said:


> nope, not there, his right pectoral fin is gone. Everything in hes tank have been fine before and all his other fins are just like they were except clamped. i think they are clamped. did i need to acclimate him longer?


If his Pectoral is gone then definitely lower the water level so it is easier for him to breathe. Did his fin fall off or rip off by decos?


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

just gone like that?
thats so weird any way add some live plants or an air pump?
thease will add oxegen to the tank


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Bettas breathe from the surface of the water with a unique organ, so adding an air pump to the tank isn't necessary since they don't need oxygenated water.


----------



## betta89 (Sep 29, 2011)

relly thats so cool i dident know that :-D


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

its called a labyrinth. they just go to the top for all the air they need. i still have a pump in mine for looks though.


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

yeah. I see he's got some torn fins.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

no one is gonna give me a thumbs up for my technical talk? awwwe.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

:thumbsup: @ Misters hehehe you are correct.

Odd to have a pectoral fin go missing. I am either missing something or not thinking clearly, other then the fin missing, is there anything else going on with him? Sorry.. so tired right now. If it is just a fin, he will grow back, just keep the water clean (keep on your regular water change schedule) and he should be okay. As mentioned before, if he is having trouble swimming to the surface, lower the water to about 4 inches or so to make it easier on him. Stress coat will help promote fin growth, so if you have any you can add that in, but it's not necessary. Poor Ice!


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Only thing that I'm worried right now is if the pectoral fin is ripped from the base or it's just a little bit fell off. Because if it pulled off all the way from the base, then it takes way longer to recover. And the pectoral fins are kinda important


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

he seemed a little bit today but from an upward angle i can see his left pectoral but not his right. is there a chance his right one is just clamped?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Could be.. try shining a flash light over him and look.. if you have a magnifying glass, all the easier then. Just keep his water lowered and watch to make sure he isn't struggling too much to go up for air. As long as he can do that, and eat.. he should be fine and start regrowing it once more. Poor fella.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

Remember less water/lower water means more frequent water change. Is he swimming sideway though?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

sorry i havent posted, hes not sideways.
he never moves from the top
both pectoral fins are going
he goes to his food every time ad eats it
he seems fine except his fins are shaking.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

can you post a picture?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

appearence is unchanged since he was healthy, except tht his fins are shaking.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

betaguy said:


> appearence is unchanged since he was healthy, except tht his fins are shaking.


is it fin rot? do you see white fuzzy, or black edges on the fins?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

nope pink as can be


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

betaguy said:


> nope pink as can be


so it is falling off for no reason?


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

idk. his pectoral is smaller than the other, but its there.
and i feel as though this is a miracle. worlds happiest betta.started up a bubble nest within last hour and keeps going through his cave and appears to be having fun.
i dont know what happened and why that whole stage happened, but im happy ive got my fish back 
Thank heavens.


----------



## Miyazawa (Sep 14, 2011)

im glad he's better now


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

me too


----------



## Meldiane (Feb 26, 2012)

Well I just read this whole thread and I would really love an update and also a pic of the lil fella!


----------

